# Need a Carpenter



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I need a Carpenter to build and install some shelves and cabinets. Also to build and install a entertainment center into an area where a gas fireplace once was. I live in Navarre. Does anyone have any recommendations of who to use?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

